# Swap a 56" steel road frame for a 54"



## YahudaMoon (20 Sep 2011)

I have 56" 'Giant Peloton 'road frame and fork (Circa 1992) though I need 54"

The frame is a bash hack frame no rust though half the paint has been removed. Its just a cheap gas pipe frame though its lightweight
All threads are good and its completely stripped of all components
A long shot I know , Anyone interested ? Pics to follow. Maybe its worth about £10-20 ? 

This aint a fixed frame. Just a normaly road frame and fits new wheels / components 

Manchester only


----------



## tyred (20 Sep 2011)

I assume you mean 56 cm as 56" is a very large frame indeed!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2011)

might be intrested if you would post ?

as to far away to collect


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2011)

if you change your mind give us a shout


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2011)

i dont suppose you are considering posting yet . if anybody else would collect and wrap for me i will arrange and pay for courier side of it .

any body offering


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Oct 2011)

My mate's after a 56cm winter hack frame. I'll mention it to him at work tomorrow. He was on about buying a new Dolan Preffisio frameset, but if he's not made a decision this weekend I'll PM you if he's interested 

[EDIT] I note you say stripped of all components, but is the headset included/serviceable?


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Oct 2011)

In fact my mate has an Alf Webb track frame that's too small for him, perhaps there could be a deal there? Heads up though, the Alf Webb is worth more than £10-£20


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Oct 2011)

Sorry YM, spoke to my mate but he's bought a Ribble frame at the weekend.


----------

